# Biffle_O' Lizard



## FishingBuds (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like some good tail action, 8.5 over all length and hollow tube body







https://genelarewlures.com/


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like a nice lizard, the only thing that I don't like is the hollow body. I typically fish plastics weightless, and have yet to find a big heavy lizard that casts far when t-rigged weightless.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 1, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Looks like a nice lizard, the only thing that I don't like is the hollow body. I typically fish plastics weightless, and have yet to find a big heavy lizard that casts far when t-rigged weightless.



yep, agree, he puts a piece of foam in the body tho?, well you can see it on his site in the video, I wonder if it affects the action that way? this is what Im intrested in, always looken for something to add


----------

